# Disability allowance to Invalidity Pension



## JEON50

I applied for Invalidity Pension 10 weeks ago, when I contacted SW Longford, in early December they said it would be 2011, before my case would be dealt with. Has anybody been through this process recently. I now have enough A1 Contributions due to disability credits.
How long does it take ?


----------



## pudds

JEON50 said:


> I applied for Invalidity Pension 10 weeks ago, when I contacted SW Longford, in early December they said it would be 2011, before my case would be dealt with. Has anybody been through this process recently. I now have enough A1 Contributions due to disability credits.
> How long does it take ?



A friend of mine was in similar situation as yours, now had enuf stamps to qualify for IP but was turned down because he was currently employed in rehabilitive employment (C.E. Scheme)  despite the fact that people on IP also can do C.E. Scheme with no reduction in their IP payment.   

Just be aware of this if your currently on a C.E. Scheme. 
He can of course re-apply when unemployed.


----------



## JEON50

I am now with the National Learning Centre, trying to learn new skills, I also work with the unemployed one day a week unpaid, as I worked years ago in training and placement. On a C.E, scheme you are allowed a full FAS training allowance, as well as as you SW paymenents on the NLN scheme its 20 Euro per Week plus your disability allowance. I applied to transfer to IP before I started in the NLN


----------



## pudds

JEON50 said:


> I am now with the National Learning Centre, trying to learn new skills, I also work with the unemployed one day a week unpaid, as I worked years ago in training and placement. On a C.E, scheme you are allowed a full FAS training allowance, as well as as you SW paymenents on the NLN scheme its 20 Euro per Week plus your disability allowance. I applied to transfer to IP before I started in the NLN




right........you'll just have to wait and see what responce sw come up with. 

As regards waiting 10 wks all ready I suggest you give them a ring and ask them when can you expect a decision on your claim.

 Best of luck!


----------



## JEON50

Hi Pudds,
I have called Longford, the backlog seems to be in medical in Dublin, in fairness Longford are great people, but when it goes to Dublin you are just a PPS No., I ave a niece that works there, she does not know I have applied. Se did say that it is easier for her unit to say NO, as they are measured on SW savings


----------



## DirectDevil

I am not atacking you but must say that the attitude of saying "no" and being measured on savings is utterly disgraceful. 

I am not surprised though as I am aware of some people who have been subjected to this "ritual" and it is inhumane in it's effects on some individuals.


----------



## JEON50

I have worked and payed all my taxes for 40 years, was never unemployed. I had a double stroke while self employed. I am only asking for what I am entitled to. I am trying to protect my OAP, and on IP , I will be subject to PAYE


----------



## DirectDevil

JEON50 said:


> I have worked and payed all my taxes for 40 years, was never unemployed. I had a double stroke while self employed. I am only asking for what I am entitled to. I am trying to protect my OAP, and on IP , I will be subject to PAYE


 
Quite right too. 

Perservere. *DO NOT* allow yourself to be chiselled out of your proper entitlements.

I was looking at a pension slip recently for an elderly relative who receives a Civil Service widows pension. I was utterly shocked at the extra tax and USC liabilities that she will now suffer even though her gross income is quite modest.

So, JEON50 persist and do not be put off easily as every cent is now at stake, particularly for those on lower incomes.


----------



## JEON50

*Can I contest a desision by SW on Invalidity Pension*

I ave been refused IP because I am short 2 weeks A Type contributions, that is 46 weeks, I changed from DA to Rehab and retraining in November at Type J9 Contribution. This is twice I ave been refused, the first was a year ago, I was 3 weeks short. I am not trying to use the system. I am now on a placement setting up community job seekers resourse centres, with no budget, I get 20 Euro a week extra to include transport, meals etc.  I see other people on the same disability programme going through the motions. Some are single, living at home without a training placement earning more than me, with a wife and 2 children to support


----------



## JEON50

I appealed direct to the Minister. I ave been asked to meet the SW Inspector to discuss my Invalidity pension application later this week. Is this unusual ? They do not need a medical, as my condition is progressive. Have the inspector's got discretion. I am only trying to protect my family. Pudds, Welfarite, Brendan, can you comment


----------



## pudds

JEON50 said:


> I appealed direct to the Minister. I ave been *asked to meet the SW Inspector to discuss my Invalidity pension application *later this week. Is this unusual ? They do not need a medical, as my condition is progressive. Have the inspector's got discretion. I am only trying to protect my family. Pudds, Welfarite, Brendan, can you comment



Hi JEON50 sorry to hear that you were turned down. I'm not sure but I would look on this meeting as hopeful for want of a better word.

While not granting your claim for IP they may be able to suggest ways you could get those extra credits in order to qualify at a later date.  

If your currently getting A credits on DA then would it not mean just waiting for a few weeks to get enuf stamps and then re-applying....or perhaps they could  hold your claim open till this happens.


----------



## JEON50

Thanks Pudds, I will let you know. The email, i got from Eamom O Cuiv, was very good nice, it was like he was talking to a long lost freind, I am non policical, but he has taken a very personal interest in somebody that can not vote for him.


----------



## naughto

sorry for jumping in here i applied for Invalidity Pension a few weeks
ago as my illness benfit is up in the end the of feb.i got a text back saying that they are processing the claim thats grand.

i now got a letter for the illness benfit section telling me that my illness benfit
is up in feb and  that i should apply for the different scemes that are available to me like disabaility allowance,job seekers allowance ect.

do i need to do any thng seeing that i have applied for  Invalidity Pension??

and should the illness benfit section not know that i have applied  Invalidity Pension


----------



## gipimann

The letter from illness benefit section is a standard one that issues when you're approaching the 2 year limit.   When the letter issues, the section may not be aware that you've already applied for another scheme.


----------



## naughto

ok thanks


----------



## JEON50

Do not hang around filling in your Disability Allowance, as it is taking 4-6 months to process them at the moment. If you are unable to work, arrange to meet your Community Welfare officer. As you will not qualify for Job-Seekers, as you are unable to work.

It would be no harm to visit your local Citizens Information office, they have all the forms, and advise

Best of Luck


----------



## naughto

do i need to fill in the Disability Allowance form even when ive applied for Invalidity Pension??


----------



## JEON50

No, if you have enough credits for IP, go for that. Sorry I thought youu had not enough credits (as in my case)


----------



## naughto

one more question what happens if the IP section has not got back to me before my illness benfit runs out.what do i do then??


----------



## gipimann

My understanding is that there should be no gap between the two schemes, once you've applied in good time (which you appear to have done).  

However if there is a gap, you may be entitled to Supplementary Welfare Allowance (SWA).

SWA is means-tested, and household income & savings is taken into account.

As JEON50 mentioned, you can contact your Community Welfare Officer, based at the local Health Centre to make an application for SWA.

You can find out more information on SWA here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## naughto

sorry to bump this thread again.

my ilness benfit ran out and iam still waitng to be called for the medical 
assment for invalidty pension. i want to the community welfare officer and told here my story she wrote me a cheque and said that i can collect the same amount in the post office next every thurs day until my claim is processed.

i for got to ask here if i need to keep sending in my medical certs that
i get of my gp ounce a month does any one know??

and one other question is the money i get untill my claim is processed 
based on my stamps or some thing else
*
*


----------



## gipimann

The money you're getting at the moment (Supplementary Welfare Allowance) is a means-tested payment, and isn't based on your PRSI contributions.

You can continue to be paid SWA until your Invalidity Pension claim is sorted.   The SWA paid will be refunded from the arrears of the Invalidity Pension.

You shouldn't need to send in medical certs any more, as Inv. Pension section doesn't need them, but until you're told not to send them in, I'd continue to do so just to keep your PRSI credits up to date.


----------



## squeky

hello, 
I applied for Invalidity benefit back in November 2010 and i rang them this morning to get an update on it and she was very nice and said that they were waiting on my record to be sent to them (What record?) I have been on Disability Allowance for the past 3.5 years and 2 years before that i was on Disability Benefit and she asked me to hold the line and then she came back and said "We got your record" and i will now pass it onto my colleague to arrange for the medical assessment? is this looking good so far for me as i have lots and lots of doctors/specilists reports for them to see, Will this help my case?, 
Any advice i would be greatful for..


----------



## naughto

hi squeky

i sent my  Invalidity pension form in the start of january and got a text message a few days later saying that my application was being process.
it does seem odd that they only are sending you for a medical assessment now(what would have happened if u dident ring thiem i wonder).i had letters and reports from my gp,specialst,any one that i seen i got them to give  me a copy of what was bing said in writing,this was for my 1 medical assessment for illness benfit.it does help as lot to have  these reports as they will be able to explain in detail what you injury or medical problem is,as not doubt you as i was nervous going in to the metting.


----------



## lorr01

hi ya, 

PS i put in username that i use for different forum alltogether by mistake and i got logged in!!! Wierd.

I guess they would have forgot about me, i never got anything off them to say them recieved my application form!!
I have about 30 medical reports from various doctors/specialists/acturaries etc throughtout the years of my disability and alot of the 2010 medical reports are saying im with my disability for good. I will bring all of them with me!
Hope all of these medical reports help me as people ahve told me that i should have applied for IP long time ago. 

I have looked up a bit about it on other sites and some of them are horror stories that when you go for your medical that they assess you on you Disability allowance that your currently on and also for the Invalidity pension, and if they refuse you the IP then they can stop your disability allowance to, I have about 30 doctors/specialists reports that i can bring with me. 

God i would be devasted if they took my Disability Allowance from me if i didnt qualify for the Invalidity pension with me not able to work and depending on my medical card for all my GP visits and medications, i have huge medical cost and into future medical costs, 

Have you heard back yet whether you got the Invalidity pension as im curious as to the waiting times for the medical assessment and then there answer?


----------



## gipimann

squeky said:


> hello,
> I applied for Invalidity benefit back in November 2010 and i rang them this morning to get an update on it and she was very nice and said that they were waiting on my record to be sent to them (What record?) I have been on Disability Allowance for the past 3.5 years and 2 years before that i was on Disability Benefit and she asked me to hold the line and then she came back and said "We got your record" and i will now pass it onto my colleague to arrange for the medical assessment? is this looking good so far for me as i have lots and lots of doctors/specilists reports for them to see, Will this help my case?,
> Any advice i would be greatful for..


 
It sounds as if the section were waiting on your PRSI contribution and credit records to be updated on their computer system to check that you had the required number of contributions for Invalidity Pension.


----------



## lorr01

Gipimann, 
Thanks for that information, i appreciate it, is the information below i came across is there any truth in it do you no. 

(I have looked up a bit about it on other sites and some of them are horror stories that when you go for your medical that they assess you on you Disability allowance that your currently on and also for the Invalidity pension, and if they refuse you the IP then they can stop your disability allowance to).
thanks


----------



## JEON50

The system is overloaded, its taking about 5/6 months. It's hard to say if you willl be called for a medical. If you have submitted written medical reports, and it not back pain, you may not need a medical.


----------



## JEON50

The people employed in disability / invalidity in Longford, are really very good, they are caring and understanding.In all my dealings with them you really feel, that they all are over worked. These public servants should be the mark, that others are judged by, when they say they will ring you back, they do !
A lot of customer service companies in the private service could learn from them !!!


----------



## lorr01

jeon50, 
I didnt submit any medical records that i have with my application form , just gave them synopisis of my problems, if i knew that earlier i would have bombarded them with my medical reports!!!Could i send them in now or maybe ring them and tell them could i send them in copies or is that just messing things up now for them, am i best just to wait for the medical andbring them with me,


----------



## JEON50

Not a problem, it's only in some case's where you are requested to attend a medical. The file will now be passed to Medical Assement, at that stage they *may request* medical documentation. It's only in border line cases, were you will be called for a medical. If you are called I advise you bring every piece of medical history with you. If there is no issue the file will be signed and passed back to Longford, and Your IP will be granted. If you do get a leter for a medical, which I doubt , contact me and I will try help some more. It may be no harm getting an updated medical report now, just in case !! Best of Luck


----------



## gipimann

lorr01 said:


> Gipimann,
> Thanks for that information, i appreciate it, is the information below i came across is there any truth in it do you no.
> 
> (I have looked up a bit about it on other sites and some of them are horror stories that when you go for your medical that they assess you on you Disability allowance that your currently on and also for the Invalidity pension, and if they refuse you the IP then they can stop your disability allowance to).
> thanks


 
Sorry, I haven't heard of this myself, lorr01.  I wouldn't generalise or assume what might happen based on some stories - people applying for both schemes will have varying degrees of illness or disability - I'm sure that some people who apply don't meet the medical criteria, some may have met the medical criteria in the past but their situation has changed, and more don't have any problem with the medical assessment.


----------



## JEON50

I agree with above, if you are unable to work because of disability due to a long term illness due to a certified illness, and you meet the PRSI contributions, you are fine. The System is overloaded at the moment. In 2009, IP decisions took 8 weeks max. now 5 months mininium


----------



## lorr01

JEON50 said:


> Not a problem, it's only in some case's where you are requested to attend a medical. The file will now be passed to Medical Assement, at that stage they *may request* medical documentation. It's only in border line cases, were you will be called for a medical. If you are called I advise you bring every piece of medical history with you. If there is no issue the file will be signed and passed back to Longford, and Your IP will be granted. If you do get a leter for a medical, which I doubt , contact me and I will try help some more. It may be no harm getting an updated medical report now, just in case !! Best of Luck


 

thanks for all your help jeon50, the last medical i went for a couple of years ago for the DA the doctor looked at my files and told me i could go home now!! so no examining me nothing, and i got my DA, so i have alot more up to date reports now about my  condition, i have a recent GP one from Jan 2011 so can bring that, i will keep you posted but i would say i will get called for the medical as im not sure if they would no my injuries have progressed since the last medical years ago, or would they have all details from the previous medical? i will keep you posted if i remember as i have memory trouble but keep in touch with me.


----------



## lorr01

gipimann said:


> Sorry, I haven't heard of this myself, lorr01. I wouldn't generalise or assume what might happen based on some stories - people applying for both schemes will have varying degrees of illness or disability - I'm sure that some people who apply don't meet the medical criteria, some may have met the medical criteria in the past but their situation has changed, and more don't have any problem with the medical assessment.


 

thanks gipimann i will just see what happens, just got a fright if i was left without no payment at all! thanks for the information.. appreciate it.


----------



## STEINER

with a 6 months Invalidity Pension  processing time, should I sent in application now or wait until one year anniversary of my illness in may?  apart from the extra fiver a week, the travel pass is badly needed by myself for attending doctor/hospital etc


----------



## JEON50

lorr01 said:


> thanks for all your help jeon50, the last medical i went for a couple of years ago for the DA the doctor looked at my files and told me i could go home now!! so no examining me nothing, and i got my DA, so i have alot more up to date reports now about my condition, i have a recent GP one from Jan 2011 so can bring that, i will keep you posted but i would say i will get called for the medical as im not sure if they would no my injuries have progressed since the last medical years ago, or would they have all details from the previous medical? i will keep you posted if i remember as i have memory trouble but keep in touch with me.


 
I doubt that you will be called, your on DA so long now, that if did not have real problems, you would be called every year, for info they do not tend over 50's with a good work record


----------



## JEON50

STEINER said:


> with a 6 months Invalidity Pension processing time, should I sent in application now or wait until one year anniversary of my illness in may? apart from the extra fiver a week, the travel pass is badly needed by myself for attending doctor/hospital etc


,

*What are you receiving at the moment, if your illness is likely to effect your ability to work for 12 months you can apply straigth away. Do I assume you are not on disability, as you would qualify automatically for a travel pass and carer*


----------



## STEINER

JEON50 said:


> ,
> 
> *What are you receiving at the moment, if your illness is likely to effect your ability to work for 12 months you can apply straigth away. Do I assume you are not on disability, as you would qualify automatically for a travel pass and carer*


 
am on illness benefit, recovering from cancer.  i wont be able to return to work for at least a year.  so maybe i should apply for invalidity pension sooner rather than later.


----------



## lorr01

thanks jeon50 will keep you posted


----------



## JEON50

Hey, get it in straigt away, you will need your GP to sign it. You will also be eligible for a Fuel allowance, TV Lience, 400 ESB unit. Also a carers allowance. 

*Get in the system as soon as possible, you will need 48 A1 PRSI or Credits in 2010*


----------



## JEON50

I am on disabiltity allowance again, was with National Learning Network, was great as was helping others with SW issues, plus E20 Training bonus for work that I loved !. I was short 2 class A Contributions, I needed for Invalidity Pension, as per my PRSI records. However Revenue, on request sent me a statement of PRSI, which showed I had 51 Class A1 between 2008/09. Now SW Scope unit have it, to sort out. The SW inspector recommended Invalidity Pension, due to the nature of my illness. *What function do SCOPE carry out*


----------



## Black Sheep

From Scope section of SW:-

The functions of Scope Section are to give decisions and information on the insurability of employment in accordance with the law. Any person, business or their representatives may apply to have an employment investigated to make sure that the correct PRSI Class is applied. If you are unsure of your social insurance position, you should write to Scope Section (see below) and request a formal decision.


----------



## lorr01

Jeon50 and others!!, 
I just received a letter from the Invalidity section and enclosed in the envelope was a form for my GP to detail a couple of things about my illnesss, can i give my GP all my medical records etc for him to send off along with his form. Is this normal for GP to get this letter?thank you


----------



## JEON50

The GP should have your records, the GP should complete the medical section only, make sure it is dated, signed and stamped


----------



## lorr01

I handed it into my GP and gave him copies of all my medical records to from various specialists and asked him to send them along with his completed form to the IP section, He said he would no bother, Is that normal for the IP to ask my GP for information and will i still have to go for the medical after they take a look at all the specialists reports i sent them?


----------



## JEON50

Yes it is normal for IP Dublin, to ask your GP to provide confirmation of medical history. If you have a long term illness, which stops you from working, you will not be called for a medical


----------



## lorr01

thank you jeon50


----------



## naughto

update

my ilness befit ran out and i went to the community welfare office who give me a cheque for that week and said that i could collect if from the post office every thurs day from then on. I went in las thursday and got it,and went in today to collect it and it looks like i got two weeks this week it say on the reciept pay period 23/3/11 to 29/03/11 amount due 188 

then it says pay period 30/3/11 to 5/4/11
amount due 188 

it does say extra days payed 7,does this mean i will not get any payment next week??
or is it because  i missed a week before i got the cheque from the community welfare officer???


----------



## JEON50

I looks very much like you have been payed in advanse, otherwise it would have stated "Arrears" and explained the dates-sorry


----------



## gipimann

SWA, unlike some other DSP schemes, is paid in advance, and uses a Thursday to Wednesday pay week, so that explains the first set of dates (i.e. you collected money yesterday paying you up to next Wednesday).

The second payment & set of dates can mean one of two things - either you've been paid for the week you missed (sometimes the dates can show incorrectly), or you have been paid next week's money in advance. It would be a good idea to check with the CWO just in case you call in next week and find nothing in the Post Office!

By the way, your payment should be 186 euro pw, not 188 (SWA is paid at a lower rate than other DSP schemes).


----------



## naughto

thanks for you  quick replys hopefully i can get my payment next week as  well cos ive got bills that need paying.is ther any way of just ringing up the cwo and asking them if its correct i cant remember the cwo name that i see thought to make things worse.


----------



## JEON50

gipimann has given me good advise and support in the past, and is usually on the ball, I know that Euro 188 extra, would be great but do not spend it on paying bills until you know for sure. If you have ESB, Bord Gas, Rent, or someting important, to pay, go back to your CWO, as she may be able to help


----------



## gipimann

Naughto,
Don't worry about not remembering the name - just phone the health centre and ask for the CWO who deals with your address.


----------



## banjo78

*DB to IP..*

Hi 
Sorry if this post is in wrong place, this is my first post.  I received a letter to say my DB is due to expire in June and I should apply for somehting else I was advised Invalidity Pension.  I broke my wrist 2 years ago and have since had 2 surgeries, I am awaiting another sugery but I found out I am pregnant so obviously surgery has to wait now til roughly september.  I was let go from my job in November on Medical grounds as I work with my hands. I only had a medical assessment last week and was told it would be 6-9 months befoer they looked for me again but then I go the letter to say my DB was running out.  Anyway, I have read here it takes months to process this!!  is this true?? also is it likely that I could be turned down for this IP?? I am panicking now!! Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## banjo78

Sorry I think i may have hijacked someone elses thread.. very sorry I am new to this


----------



## gipimann

banjo,

Yes there is a backlog of Invalidity Pension applications, so it can take time to process.   This is why you've been advised to apply now, before your illness benefit runs out.

You must meet the medical and PRSI contribution criteria for Invalidity Pension in order to qualify.

You can get more information on www.welfare.ie, follow the link "a person with a disability or illness" to Invalidity Pension.


----------



## banjo78

Thanks Gipimann, I phoned the Social Welfare office the other day and they advised me to apply for this Invalidity Pension as I met the requirements as regards PRSI.  Do you know if the Medical assessors report in the DB section from last week gets sent to the people who do the IP?? He advised me it would be 6-9 months before they looked to assess me again but obviously he wasnt aware i was nearing the end of my entitlements, either did i sure, as I am sure you can tell I am clueless about all this!! Thanks in advance


----------



## gipimann

You may have to have another medical assessment - the first thing that Inv Pension section will do is gather information regarding your illness (GP/consultant letters, etc).  If they need to, they will then call you for an assessment.   But they'll let you know what they need and when.


----------



## naughto

good news i got my payment this week i rang the cwo juring the week to find out if i got a double payment last  week and he said it was for the week that i missed so all i have to do now is stick the 186euro on number 2 horse in dundalk later this evening (joking)


----------



## gipimann

Glad it worked out for you naughto (did the horse come in as well? )


----------



## naughto

he came 3rd


----------



## naughto

ok so to i got a free travel pass from the social welfare in the post does that mean that i have being granted invalidty pension??
there was no letter with it just the free travel pass


----------



## gipimann

It might be a Social Services Card, which can double as a Swipe Card (for collecting payments at the post office) and a free travel pass for those who qualify?   Unusual that it came without a letter, but that might be on the way!


----------



## naughto

i all ready have a ssc card to collect payments in the post office ,ths pass is card looks like the card that you get when you reach 65 cos my dad got one when he reached that age


----------



## pudds

naughto said:


> i all ready have a ssc card to collect payments in the post office ,ths pass is card looks like the card that you get when you reach 65 cos my dad got one when he reached that age



the travel pass card used to be a cardboard thingy about 4"x4" but recently they have upgraded them to plastic credit card size with photo on them.


----------



## naughto

pudds said:


> the travel pass card used to be a cardboard thingy about 4"x4" but recently they have upgraded them to plastic credit card size with photo on them.


mine is  4x4 cardboard thingy with a clear plastic pouch to keep it in,wonder why there was no letter with is though


----------



## JEON50

My travel pass is about 4x4 also, in some parts, especially Dublin the aim is to have one HSE card, and SW with a a credit card increption, like the UK, it will carry all your emergecy records on the encription, ad your emergecy meds

normally you have to be approved for DA or IP before you get travell pass before 66,
take what you get, but it looks good. Best of luck


----------



## pudds

naughto said:


> mine is  4x4 cardboard thingy with a clear plastic pouch to keep it in,wonder why there was no letter with is though



I just re-checked as I said they issued a plastic credit card type with name photo and address on it but it is invalid unless accompanied by the 4 x4 cardboard yoke.

Reason I guess is that fuller details on that if required.  

Was their no instructions to go to the bus station and get your photo taken for the plastic card.


----------



## naughto

had a look at the insde there it says that if you live in dublin,cork city,waterford city limerick city or galway city that you must exchange this voucher for a photopass at the cie city pass office.

i live in mayo so i presume it hasent being allocated to her yet.


----------



## pudds

I'd give them a ring and enquire whats the story, no harm.     (071) 915 7100


----------



## lorr01

just an update, i received my invalidity pension letter this morning that i qualified for it after 5.5 months and i didnt have to do a medical as they had all they wanted to no on all my medical reports!!!!! will i automaticallly keep my medical card now or will that be assessed on my personal injury compensation  means again or what is the story! my medical card is up in June 2011. thanks who helped me!!


----------



## JEON50

Great news, on the medical card it depends on the amount you will receive, as it is means tested if under 70 see
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/en/health/entitlement_to_health_services/medical_card.html


----------



## lorr01

Thanks jeon50 will take a look


----------



## lorr01

hey guys, what day of the week is "Invalidity Pension" paid into the post office for collection please. 

Thanks!!


----------



## JEON50

Every Wednesday, arrears paid by cheque


----------



## lorr01

thanks jeon50, just curious as on my form that i got from the IP section it said i qualified for IP since nov 2010 so i take it i will get a cheque with some arrears from changing to DA €188 to IP €193.50 (approx €5) for every week since nov 2010. How long does that cheque take to come approx?


----------



## JEON50

Just a few weeks, 3 or 4 Max


----------



## lorr01

Thanks jeon50, I appreciate the help.


----------



## naughto

did u not get it paint in to your bank account it is a lot handier i was to itwould be 6 weeks be for i get my arrears


----------



## lorr01

hey naughto, 
Its handier for me to collect my payment in the post office as i live close to it, and its a nusience for me to get it into my bank account and then have to withdraw it again!! this is my 2nd week being on IP so i dont mind the wait for the arrears! just curious how long do they hold your payment in the post office if you couldnt attend to collect it for couple of days after the wednesday collection, as i think when i was on the DA the women in post office told me i have about 20 days or something before it would be sent back to DA section. 
Just like to no these things!!


----------



## lorr01

I asked in the post office today about how long does they hold your IP before they return it to social welfare and she said "3 months" handy for people to no! I also get my IP on a Thursday not wednesday.


----------



## stephy

*should i swap over*

this is my first time on this site,have been on illness benefit 6yrs have to go in for yearly assesments,going in again in 3 wks and i phoned sw 2day to swap over to IP, she said i qualify and will send me out form, if allowed should i swap over or stay if possible on IP,thanks


----------



## gipimann

Invalidity Pension pays at a slightly higher rate than Illness Benefit, and there are additional benefits which you may qualify for, including a free travel pass, fuel allowance and household benefits package (electricity/gas allowance, TV licence).

So it may be well worth your while to change over if you are eligible.


----------



## JEON50

I agree with Gipimann, if you have been on IB for 6 years , you should qualify for IP, and there may be additional benifits. Call to your nearest SW Office, or better still, Citizen Information Office (CI), as they will have the application form, and explain how to fill it in. My advise is do it ASAP, due to the backlog


----------



## stephy

Thanks very much, i phoned sw forms in the post, just a bit nervous cos i heard they were trying to cut people off, and if i have to appeal wont get paid cos husband is lucky enough to be working. i frigging hate going in to that medical board, I feel because you cant see my illnesses they dont believe you, thanks again guys.


----------



## JEON50

If you are on IB for six years your illness must be well documented. Not all IP applicants are called for a medical, and some illness's can ot be seen, that's not unusual, so do not worry. If you are concerned, talk to your GP as they usually are best placed to advise you, the GP will have to sign your IP application anyway !


----------



## stephy

Thank you very much for advice, will keep you posted


----------



## stephy

*Got Passed*

Hi All,

Just to let you know that I passed my medical with the disability section so I have decided to put in for IP. I sent forms in, aware of the backlog and I am just hoping i dont get called for another medical. I left a letter in with the assessor with my illness's documented so hopefully not. I do hope that one dept' communicates with another and they pass the letter down, thanks all for advice and will keep you poste.


----------



## JEON50

I doubt it very much, as it would be the same medical assessor. Your file in Longford will be passed from DA to IP section, including medical report. I think you will be fine, but this process could take 8 to 12 weeks, due to the volume of work, staff shortages, and holidays


----------



## stephy

Oh


----------



## currant

*invalidity pension benefits*

hi does anyone know if while you are on invalidity pension you can do courses for extra qualifications


----------



## gipimann

Taken from the operational guidelines on Invalidity Pension:

_A claimant may, with the prior written permission of an officer of the Minister, for a specified period of time undertake the following types of work or training: _
_having become permanently incapable of following his or her usual occupation, a course of training with a view to taking up some other occupation. _
_work in the nature of rehabilitation or occupational therapy. _
_light work for which no remuneration is or would ordinarily be payable. _
_A CLAIMANT MUST OBTAIN WRITTEN PERMISSION FROM THE DEPARTMENT BEFORE STARTING WORK/COURSES. FAILURE TO OBSERVE THE ABOVE CAN LEAD TO THE DISALLOWANCE OF THE PENSION AND TO LEGAL PROCEEDINGS._

Depending on the type of course you want to do, and the qualifications you already have, you might be entitled to Back to Education Allowance instead of your Invalidity Pension.


----------



## JEON50

"A CLAIMANT MUST OBTAIN WRITTEN PERMISSION FROM THE DEPARTMENT BEFORE STARTING WORK/COURSES. FAILURE TO OBSERVE THE ABOVE CAN LEAD TO THE DISALLOWANCE OF THE PENSION AND TO LEGAL PROCEEDINGS."
GIPIMANN is correct, however it really depends on your personal circumstances. I would always encourage a new training or education course to anybody disabled.  BTEA would seems the best option.


----------



## stephy

Hi All,
Just looking for abit of advice, got refused IP last week and am unsure as to appeal or not. have heard if I appeal and still get refused they can cut me off Illness Benefit. Little bit annoyed about it as I sent if off in June, letter only came last week dated July 2011 and then crossed out with pen and october wrote in. All advice welcome, I had only been for my medical in May and got declared unfit for work, have been on benefit 6yrs. tanx


----------



## pudds

If you've been getting Illness Benefit for 6yrs then once your getting medical certs from your doctor you can't be cut off. 

Appealing IP decision should not effect your present situation imho.


----------



## stephy

Oh thats good news, thank you so much Pudds, will keep you posted.


----------

